# Out of Work?



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I've got a couple of friends that are currently looking and I thought a platform such as here could help them and others.

I have been unemployed twice in my life and its not fun. Especially with kids. Through learning and sheer stubbornness I have put myself in a really good spot. I hope that can happen for others. But in some cases, a bit of luck never hurt.

My suggestion for those that are looking for something right now is to post here and list qualities or a field you excel in that in turn someone else may notice and PM you and start a new relationship.

I know we have the jobs board but it doesn't get the attention that TTMB gets. I know there have been some layoffs recently and hopefully this thread may help some.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I wish them luck in finding a job...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My girlfriend is also currently looking for a job. She is having a very difficult time finding something right now. She is looking for something "office-clerical" but will take on any opportunity. If anyone knows of something, please let me know.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Tommy .... Been looking for 4 months now with no call backs.
I have a Bachelors degree in Kinesiology with 5 years of Physical Therapy work, but more recently spent 7 years working Harris County Juvenile probation... All the various "summer" jobs I had and during college, I've worked the plants up and down 225 and Baytown, and warehouse jobs to office jobs.
I'm up for anything... very quick learner and ready to learn something new if so be it... Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. - Just finished my online certification in AutoCAD, so entry level AutoCAD is open for me


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all be sure and take advantage of the free advertising available here too. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=84
Google and the other major search engines come through here a couple of times each day and index the posts. Make sure your subject line is a good summary and that the first 20 words or so of your post tell how to contact you. I think most of you would be amazed at the depth we reach on the search engines these days. Good luck to all those looking and same for those looking for someone. Good help is hard to find.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

This is a great idea. There are going to be alot of people in the oilfield looking for work in the coming months.

Feel free to post side jobs, odd jobs whatever to help somebody through the coming dark days....


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

The wife has these openings.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> Thanks Tommy .... Been looking for 4 months now with no call backs.
> I have a Bachelors degree in Kinesiology with 5 years of Physical Therapy work, but more recently spent 7 years working Harris County Juvenile probation... All the various "summer" jobs I had and during college, I've worked the plants up and down 225 and Baytown, and warehouse jobs to office jobs.
> I'm up for anything... very quick learner and ready to learn something new if so be it... Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> P.S. - Just finished my online certification in AutoCAD, so entry level AutoCAD is open for me


Jesus you scare me all that schooling and no job!! Have you ever considered law enforcement? You could apply DPS HPD or SO? If see anything I'll send your way. Good luck


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Go to underwood rd in Laporte I see every day posting of scaffold builders, insulators,electricians, welders helpers,boiler makers,and pressure washers many more jobs that are always needed in the HWY 225 corridor these plants don't stop its endless.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't know if it will help but Bass Pro Shop is opening a new store in Round Rock, possibly in March or April, 2015. The original date was set for March 2015 but that may have changed. I don't know anything about their hiring procedures. Tracker Marine (Nitro) dealer will be located next door to BPS and BPS just recently bought Ranger, Stratos and Triton boats so Tracker Marine will be selling/servicing these additional boats. There has to be some opportunity here for someone.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Just laid off last week. The last 13 yrs was spent working as a CNC machine operator, also 2 years leadman, and 2 years of 3rd shift Supervisor. Looking for just about anything, interested in new positions also. I'm a very, very, very fast learner. And live working my brain to solve problems and helping others Succeed. 
Thanks for the post Onedayscratch!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

kcbrockett said:


> Just laid off last week. The last 13 yrs was spent working as a CNC machine operator, also 2 years leadman, and 2 years of 3rd shift Supervisor. Looking for just about anything, interested in new positions also. I'm a very, very, very fast learner. And live working my brain to solve problems and helping others Succeed.
> Thanks for the post Onedayscratch!


Hey my wife's company is looking for CNC machinists and mechanics... Also my FIL is a shop manager and is always looking for new talent on the machines.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

All you Electrical guys and gals

http://buschjobs.com/ats2/Scripts/J...Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I need some part time shop help. Pay is only $10/hr and work is irregular but it's not difficult stuff, mostly just cutting material to size from a cut sheet and some occasional painting with an air gun. Possibly some welding as well if I found someone that already had those skills. If anyone would like the work, send me an email bernie @ graniers. com


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

i'm glad our politicians are telling me how good the economy is doing. makes losing my job in October easier to swallow.. severance package is running out and wife is after me to get back to work and quit fishing/hunting. so after 14 years at Cisco Systems....time to find something to do that pays in the real world (without having to move to a place where it snows!!)


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If you're under 31 the FAA will be announcing public hiring for Air Traffic Controllers next month. Keep an eye on www.usajobs.gov for the announcement late March. Be prepared to move anywhere in the country, and the washout rate is about 50% so nothing is guaranteed lol
But if you cut the mustard it's a hell of a job.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

jtbailey said:


> Thanks Tommy .... Been looking for 4 months now with no call backs.
> I have a Bachelors degree in Kinesiology with 5 years of Physical Therapy work, but more recently spent 7 years working Harris County Juvenile probation... All the various "summer" jobs I had and during college, I've worked the plants up and down 225 and Baytown, and warehouse jobs to office jobs.
> I'm up for anything... very quick learner and ready to learn something new if so be it... Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> P.S. - Just finished my online certification in AutoCAD, so entry level AutoCAD is open for me


WOW that is scary for me. My daughter graduates with Bachelors degree in Kinesiology this spring and has applied for getting her masters. I was hoping she had selected the right field of study but your story scares me.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Dexter, 
You and I are in the same boat. Mine graduates in Aug. from A&M with zero job prospects for this major. She started out wanting to be a physical therapist but decided three more years of school is not her cup of tea.


----------



## Chadatk727 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Job Openings*

I am the Maintenance Supervisor for Coca-Cola. My plant is at 2800 Bissonett right off of 59. I have 3 open Maintenance Mechanic positions right now that I would be more than happy to interview you for. I am looking for someone with good troubleshooting skills, strong electrical knowledge up to 600V, PLC skills are a big bonus as is prior filling equipment experience. I could bring you in around 22-26/hour depending on experience. Great company, great benefits. Apply at enjoycareers.com for the Bissonett openings. Send me a message on here if you apply and I'll have my recruiter set up an interview.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck to you guys that are looking. I hope you land in something soon!

It may be hard to see it now, but I was laid off a couple of years back and it turned out to be one of the best things that ever happened to me. 

Hopefully this bump in the road is part of a larger plan for you too!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Not the typical type of opening you'd expect on this forum, or really a typical type of "job"... but I'm always looking for motivated sales people with great connections for a direct sales company. In a nutshell, you own your own business and make 30% commissions on your sales, plus 5% commissions on your organizational sales volume (your organization can grow as large as you want it to be). On average, we add a dozen new millionaires per year nationwide... regular people like you or me with drive. Your overhead runs about $130 per month, and you do not have to keep any product on-hand. All products ship directly to the customer, and are managed by the mother company online... orders are placed online too. Products are backed by world renowned experts in their field, along with a 60-day money back guarantee... and the products are completely consumable (reorders are almost a certainty unless the customer didn't like the results). The company has been doing business in the US since 2006, and just launched internationally today.

The products themselves are excellent and have been featured in numerous magazines, along with the company itself which has been featured in Forbes magazine.

This "job" has allowed my girlfriend to quit her full-time career as a registered nurse, and is now working only about 4 shifts a month as a nurse. With the international launch, we are anticipating very good things in the coming year, and hopefully we end up being one of the lucky dozen within 5 years.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

DEXTER said:


> WOW that is scary for me. My daughter graduates with Bachelors degree in Kinesiology this spring and has applied for getting her masters. I was hoping she had selected the right field of study but your story scares me.





Sugars Pop said:


> Dexter,
> You and I are in the same boat. Mine graduates in Aug. from A&M with zero job prospects for this major. She started out wanting to be a physical therapist but decided three more years of school is not her cup of tea.


Well I can give this bit of help/info from experience.... RIGHT NOW, in order to get a job in the medical field at any capacity you MUST have the SPECIFIC degree or certification/license for anyone to even talk to you about a job.... and to the best of my knowledge there are only a bagful of hospitals that actually hire Exercise Physiologist (Kinesiology).
Now Teaching Health or Physical ED is VERY do-able as districts will hire you and let you work/teach will you earn your teaching cert.(most will even pay for you to get your cert.)
If teaching is out of the question then I would have them look into getting certified in some type of specific Therapy or Therapy assistant.

Don't take this to the grave but just a little something to knaw on and thunk about.... Just trying to help

P.S. - Dexter if she gets her Masters she should do just fine, as that will open up MUCH more than just a Bachelors


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking to start a robotic house of ill repute. I will need someone to run it by hand until I get it automated.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm up for anything. I'm a fast learner. Just need something to pay the bills. Came from a fast paced production facility.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> Looking to start a robotic house of ill repute. I will need someone to run it by hand until I get it automated.


What we talking about here Won? I love working with robot's!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Won Hunglo said:


> Looking to start a robotic house of ill repute. I will need someone to run it by hand until I get it automated.


Right down the street from ya brutha .... when we get started????


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*That's all I've been doing . . . . .*

For the last three weeks.

Well that and sending out my resume. sad3sm



Won Hunglo said:


> Looking to start a robotic house of ill repute. I will need someone to run it by hand until I get it automated.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

*Resume READY to send*

Anyone else hiring? Or need some part-time help? Hardworker/fast paced learner/worker here.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Check the Classified board under job listing, I have a need for some field hands if interested.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my neighbors resume, he's a great guy and a hard worker, got 3 boys including a newborn. He won't let you down.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If anyone's lady needs to work from home
www.myparklane.com/kristy my wife is a proven leader in the direct sales industry 
Great way for the SO to make a little extra somethin somethin on the side.


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

We are looking for truck drivers. All local, large company. Not a common carrier. PM me
Bob


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chevron Phillips is hiring operators for the Sweeny, Tx plant.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/jobs/

http://www.indeed.com/


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

spuds said:


> http://www.chron.com/jobs/
> 
> http://www.indeed.com/


 I'm sure nobody thought of that already! Aren't you a genius!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I recently became a sales consultant with Ambit energy. I got in while they were running basically Free no risk trial to join. It cost me $24, which the guy that signed me up a 2cooler as well, paid for me. On Sunday the company extended the free consultant sign up for another two weeks! Normally it costs like $350. I am only in my second week in but my friend has routinely been getting checks for like $300 just for getting people to switch to Ambit. It's an easy sale because we ALL pay for electricity and why not try to see if you can get if for cheaper?

If you want more info PM me or check out this web site i have attached, I sit in front of a computer in my classroom so it is easy to spread the word via e-mail and texts.

hope this helps someone out in hard time! I sure have had a rough go of it and am thankful for ANYTHING! Was not long ago i was sitting in my Houston apartment all day on the phone trying to find a job, working in car sales, and bouncing at bars at night. But hey it kept cloths on my kids back!

http://jmerren.energy526.com

http://jmerren.whyambitworks.com â€"


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> I'm sure nobody thought of that already! Aren't you a genius!


Chillout jamis, that's where I've always gone the couple of times I was out of work. Lot's of potential jobs there. I gotten several interviews and landed one job through chron.com.

I was talking to a guy the other day that was between jobs and asked him if he was following these two sites. He didn't have a clue that either of them were a good resource.

I guess trying to be helpful is lost on some keyboard jockeys.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

agonzales1981 said:


> This is my neighbors resume, he's a great guy and a hard worker, got 3 boys including a newborn. He won't let you down.


Why did he leave his last employer?


----------



## bnate86 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Front End Work*

Long's Tire in Baytown is looking for an honest individual that knows front end alignment work. Will also be doing light mechanic work (Shocks, Brakes, etc...) as well as changing tires.

Call Jim Asher
281-427-7366


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

For everyone looking for work in the oilfield its going to be tough but a good resource is rigzone.com.


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

The company I work for will be looking for a machinist to run large manual machines here in the very near future, we just need the approval signed to hire. We are loosing 4 manual machinist to retirement in the next two weeks. PM me if you are interested and even better if you have experience on a manual machine and can read drawings.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Looking for Natural Gas Transmission position..* 
I have a favorite nephew..and fishing companion who has gotten caught up in the merger/layoff deal and is looking for work. He has 30 years experience in Natural Gas Transport Routing with one of the real Majors..

Great fellow, hard worker and would be an asset to any position.

Any tips or suggestions on anything available in O&G would be appreciated. 
Please contact me by PM or phone and I will pass it on....

Many thanks... Jim Doyle..713 781 5732


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

FAA ATSS Open hiring
(Airway Trans. Sys Spec.)

https://faa.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/396111800
Basically, the people who work on NAVAIDS, Radars, etc in the FAA. 
Qualificaitons required

OPM Group Coverage Standard for Administrative and Management Positions in conjunction with the Individual Occupational Requirements for DOT/FAA Airway Transportation Systems Specialist, FV-2101.

TO QUALIFY AT THE FV-F LEVEL BASED ON EDUCATION:
Applicants must document a full 4-year course of study leading to a Bachelor's degree with a major study or at least 24 semester hours in any combination of the following: computer science, mathematics, electronics, physical sciences, information management, engineering, telecommunications, or other fields related to this position. Schools must be accredited by an accrediting institution recognized by the U.S. Department of Education. If qualifying based on education, applicants must submit a copy of the transcript which includes the name of the institution, quarter or semester hours earned and/or confer date.
OR
TO QUALIFY AT THE FV-F LEVEL BASED ON WORK EXPERIENCE:
applicants must document 3 years of full time(40 hours per week) general work experience that provided a basic knowledge of the principles of electronics, mathematics, computers, aeronautics, or related areas, or an understanding, both theoretical and practical, of automated systems operation, integration, management, and maintenance. Experience may have been gained in occupations such as computer specialist, electronics technician, telecommunications specialist, engineer, or other work related to this position.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Best wishes to those who lost their job. Been there couple times. Use all the networks you have and put a new look to resume if needed every two weeks. Maintain your health and mentality. They will show up in the interview.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oil and gas will be very hard right now. Lost my job with a large service company a month ago and just heard the survivors got a 20%pay cut. Heard many other companies doing the same. Plus many contacts I have called are in a hiring freeze right now. 

I'm one of the lucky ones right now. No kids or wife and a little money set back . Fishing during the week has def been nice Haha


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I was laid off due to a corporate downsizing February 4th. 
I have over 25 years in Information Technology, primarily presales consulting in the computer storage field.
I'm interviewing with several companies but haven't landed a position yet.

To note, for those posting the "get rich quick, sell Amway or pyramid schemes"...shame on you. To me, they prey on people who are desperate to make money. It's unfortunate that monster.com and several of the jobs sites are full of this bull hockey as of the last few years.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Any of you young bucks looking?
https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/398409000
No education or aviation experience necessary, they do all the training. Whether you make the cut on that training is another matter, and you literally could go anywhere in the US. 
Gotta be under 31. Nothing to lose to apply.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> Any of you young bucks looking?
> https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/398409000
> No education or aviation experience necessary, they do all the training. Whether you make the cut on that training is another matter, and you literally could go anywhere in the US.
> Gotta be under 31. Nothing to lose to apply.


Once you're in and done that is a 6 figure job.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

stdreb27 said:


> Once you're in and done that is a 6 figure job.


It can be, but if you're at a lower level facility like ACT not necessarily.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sugars Pop said:


> Dexter,
> You and I are in the same boat. Mine graduates in Aug. from A&M with zero job prospects for this major. She started out wanting to be a physical therapist but decided three more years of school is not her cup of tea.


To those worried about their daughters doing the kenisiology major, my wife had this major as well (graduated sam houston in 2009). She started off as a physical therapist tech while getting an associates degree to be a physical therapist assistant (PTA) at HCC. It's a two year program, but they help you get a job and their pay is pretty good.

If you become a PTA, there is a bridge program i believe in Galveston that will let them go on only weekends and become a doctor of physical therapy. They can work as a PTA and become a physical therapist at the same time.

My wife doesn't know anyone in her class that doesn't have a job from HCC. They're pretty connected for Houston. So I'd recommend it for anyone who wants to go through that line of work (and it isn't very expensive and you actually don't need a degree to get excepted - helps though, because only 50 or so students are accepted each year).


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

For you guys between jobs look into getting the p tec degree . It will cost you around 15 k over 2 years . You won't learn much but it helps you get in the door at the plants. I was told on here I was too old and no one would hire me . I graduated in a year and a half with 4.0 gpA . I had job offers before my first year of school was finished. I was able to pick between most of the large company's in the port author / Beaumont area . I'm lucky in that I learned a craft starting when I was real young. I worked for and learned to be a carpenter from my dad . I know everyone pushes a 4 year degree . But I'll never be without work unless the masses are starving in the streets . Good luck to those of you looking for work .


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I have found you Must have a TWIC card to work on the ship channel or any plant adjacent to marine transportation for those new guys looking for a contractors position in the plants.

TxDot is hiring summer help. Typically, this is for seniors about to enter college. Call for assistance.

There are a ton of contract positions in the Mont Belvieu area hiring or about to. Act now.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Phillips 66 is hiring right now. Go to there website and look under "careers" and find the location you wish to work in. And the list of jobs will appear. Click on the one you wish to apply for. Good Luck


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

I am looking for a construction Superintendent/Asst. Superintendent in the San Antonio, New Braunfels area. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I did not get laid off as expected but had to agree to about a 40% reduction is salary. Luckily I have anticipated this and hopefully I have enough saved to get me through this slowdown in the oilfield.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*ExxonMobil Testing*

Just missed this past Saturday. Not sure when the deadline was/is to sign up for more test dates, but I know there are several. 
Positions testing: process, lab, mechanical, electrician.

Good luck.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

big john o said:


> My girlfriend is also currently looking for a job. She is having a very difficult time finding something right now. She is looking for something "office-clerical" but will take on any opportunity. If anyone knows of something, please let me know.


 We need help in Patient Access (Admitting) at the hospital John...Tell her to fill out an application online @ parkplazahospital.com...Put me Robert Bourland as a reference contact and if there is a referral bonus I will split it with her if she decides to take the job.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

photofishin said:


> I was laid off due to a corporate downsizing February 4th.
> I have over 25 years in Information Technology, primarily presales consulting in the computer storage field.
> I'm interviewing with several companies but haven't landed a position yet.
> 
> To note, for those posting the "get rich quick, sell Amway or pyramid schemes"...shame on you. To me, they prey on people who are desperate to make money. It's unfortunate that monster.com and several of the jobs sites are full of this bull hockey as of the last few years.


2X. Beware of the so call resume or job placement services also. They call and are very elusive upfront. They usually say they are impressed with your resume on-line and would like you to show up in their office for 30 minutes that they have jobs lined up. Their director or regional VP likes to have an one-on-one meeting with you. Their office usually looks very professional and are in a high class building. Don't fall for this scheme. Once you sign a contract with them, you are still on your own to look for a job. If you find one yourself, you still have to pay them "placement" service fee 10-20% of your salary for two years plus $2K-$3K upfront! They are a bunch con artists. I went to one once 10 years ago and told them they are nothing but a bunch of con artists and walked out.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*Update*

More ExxonMobil test dates!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

jtbailey said:


> All you Electrical guys and gals
> 
> http://buschjobs.com/ats2/Scripts/J...Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed


I worked for them a while. Great gig. Benefits are the best I have ever seen. I moved on as I now do something I love, but I miss it a little. Great $ and free beer! Yes FREE BEER!


----------

